# Breakfast sausage grilling or smoking tips needed



## motorcitykid

Was wondering how to grill or smoke breakfast sausage.  Jimmy Deans or similar product that you cut up after taking out of the package.

Thanks in advance for the tips,

Steve


----------



## indyadmin1974

Start here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=175

This section of the forum has all kinds of posts on smoking fatties (breakfast chubs).

They are so versatile you can do whatever comes to mind.


----------



## mballi3011

You mean there's someone who hasn't hear of the fattie. Yes my son read on and believe me you will thank this site for a really long time. The fattie is one of the 9 wonders of the world ain't it ?


----------



## fire it up

You are in for a real treat Steve.
Fatties are, well, they are the bee's knees.
Absolutely amazing.
Follow the link and read through, it will give you lots of advice/ideas.
Stuff 'em, don't stuff 'em.  Rub 'em or not, bacon wrapped or not, anything you like, smoke 'em up and you are guaranteed one delicious snack.


----------



## the dude abides

Hey MotorCity, check out the top post in this room.  It's a "sticky" called the "Springtime Fatty Throwdown".  That's a great condensed area to start looking.  Many of them have links included that show you the process of how they were made.

There's virtually no end to what can be done with a chub of breakfast sausage.  As you'll see.


----------



## bbq engineer

Ya might want to start out simple, and do a naked Fattie! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Unwrap that Chub of Jimmy Dean and put it in the smoker with some apple or cherry wood.  When it is 160-165, pull it out, let it rest a bit, and slice off a hunk to savor.  It is one of my favorite things.  After you start to get your feet under you, start stuffing them, then add a bacon weave, etc., etc., etc.  The fattie throwdown was full of ideas and the possibilities are endless.  You are gonna love them!


----------

